# Best quattro mode for snow



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

My town is caught in a snow mess 
Im wondering whats best quattro mode for mid heavy snow? (Auto, dynamic or comfort)?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTs system is not that good on snow as it uses the haldex clutch system - the best mode is snow tyres or staying home...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The MK2 TT RS was jaw dropping. I drove the car in deep snow (when l say deep, every time l wiped the window is was getting covered in snow within minutes that's how bad the weather was). I drove all the way to a supermarket and l was say 1 of 20 cars there. Seriously mind blown.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

RS doesn't have shitty-haldex


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ManuTT said:


> RS doesn't have shitty-haldex


Yes it does...
TT in the MK2 is not 4WD, its FWD 99% of the time and the clutch plate controls the distribution via torque to the rear wheels.
MK2 did get the Gen4 which can pre-tension before slippage but its not a patch on big Q.

Current TT runs Gen5,


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TT TTs and A3 have haldex.. RS models and from the A4 forward (engine longitudinally mounted)have torsen.
Check the differences and let me know!
The generation is only an update, but still remain a fake Quattro..valid of course and better than a fwd!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ttrs has haldex not torsen

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep. TTRS, RSQ3 and RS3 all run Haldex. I dont need to check the difference... someone does though [smiley=book2.gif] 
Only correct thing said was Longitudinally mounted cars use big Q...


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok. Ive got winter tyres and i went out yesterday.. Decided to put in dynamic quattro mode, and it was awsome.. No slidings, car was behaving perfect on snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Or "drone" mode, for some lovely scenery.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Markolaynee said:


> Ok. Ive got winter tyres and i went out yesterday.. Decided to put in dynamic quattro mode, and it was awsome.. No slidings, car was behaving perfect on snow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update, glad you have winter tires on and that the TT performed well.
Anyone driving in winter conditions should have winter tires regardless off the AWD system.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a Mk2 which did well in snow and now I have a Mk3 this year with 19" wheels and winter tyres (235 IIRC). We've just had a couple of inches of snow and I'm undecided what's best for new snow with a layer of ice under. According to an R8 review, that has settings for "wet", "dry" and "snow". I am wondering what would be the closest correspondence on the TT too.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

sherry13 said:


> Or "drone" mode, for some lovely scenery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

steve_collier21 said:


> I had a Mk2 which did well in snow and now I have a Mk3 this year with 19" wheels and winter tyres (235 IIRC). We've just had a couple of inches of snow and I'm undecided what's best for new snow with a layer of ice under. According to an R8 review, that has settings for "wet", "dry" and "snow". I am wondering what would be the closest correspondence on the TT too.


for sure the correspondence for the engine would be comfort on our TT...for the rest parts, I think the apply changes to the traction, esp sensibility..
on the snow I use engine comfort, suspension comfort, steering dynamic, traction dynamic


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Hardly get any snow here in Guernsey so no need for winter tyres so the question is how would the TT with Quattro work with normal tyres on snow?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Hardly get any snow here in Guernsey so no need for winter tyres so the question is how would the TT with Quattro work with normal tyres on snow?


Badly like any other car?

It's the stopping that's hard without winter tyres, assuming you get going in the first place.

My experience is front wheel drive without winters is doable if snow not too bad, rwd (I had a Lexus) is not worth going out. 4wd is very doable but no where as safe as on winter tyres.

I drive in Finland and Sweden on business and can recommend full snow (studded) tyres if it's really bad. Problem in UK, this winter at least, it's been too warm for winter tyres so far, thought they only worked better below 8 degrees or whatever???


----------

